# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Iberdrola solicita otro permiso para horadar el Cañón del Sil

## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/
Quiere producir más energía turbinando el agua en la cima de la montaña

CRISTINA HUETE - Santiago - 10/08/2011
Iberdrola quiere producir más energía en el Cañón del Sil. Perforándolo. La compañía hidroeléctrica no renuncia al más ambicioso de sus proyectos para esta zona -declarada Lugar de Interés Comunitario (LIC) e integrada en la Red Natura- que implica horadar la montaña para ampliar de nuevo el embalse de Santo Estevo y construir una nueva instalación hidroeléctrica en Santa Cristina. El BOE publicaba ayer el anuncio de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Miño-Sil por el que se somete a información pública -durante un mes, el de agosto- el estudio de impacto ambiental de esta obra.


Embalse de Santo Estevo, en la Ribeira Sacra

NACHO GÓMEZ | 10-08-2011

Instalación central de Iberdrola en el embalse de Santo Estevo, en la Ribeira Sacra.

La compañía inicia los trámites pese a la contundente declaración que la ministra de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, Rosa Aguilar, realizó en enero pasado en el Senado. Aguilar anunció entonces su intención de "suspender la concesión de nuevos aprovechamientos hidroeléctricos en el Miño-Sil hasta la aprobación definitiva del Plan Hidrológico". La ministra destacó en esa intervención que el número de aprovechamientos hidroeléctricos de la cuenca del Miño-Sil es "extraordinariamente elevado" (107 en funcionamiento, con 37 grandes embalses y 70 pequeñas presas) por lo que las nuevas concesiones causarían un "importante impacto ambiental", en una zona como la Ribeira Sacra en donde los "múltiples permisos" para estos embalses "secaron el cauce del río Sil". La compañía hidroeléctrica confía, sin embargo, en obtener el visto bueno del Ministerio. Un portavoz de la empresa ha puntualizado a este diario que el proyecto "no supone la construcción de un nuevo embalse, sino la ampliación del existente", aunque reconoce que tendrán que horadar la montaña de la Ribeira Sacra, como consta en el proyecto.

Se trata de colocar tres turbinas más en la presa de Santa Cristina, bombear el agua hacia unas balsas que se instalarán aguas arriba con capacidad para 4,1 hectómetros cúbicos de capacidad y soltar el agua hacia abajo para turbinar. "Serán unos pantanos a todos los efectos", sostiene el presidente de Ríos con Vida y profesor de Derecho Ambiental, Pedro Brufao, que destaca que el proyecto supone producir en "horas valle", cuando la energía es barata, "gastando en bombear aguas arriba 108 toneladas de agua por segundo". Una "barbaridad de gasto energético", sostiene Brufao.

El ecologista destaca que, cuando en las horas punta el watio está muy caro, la hidroeléctrica "turbina el agua dejándola caer", obteniendo así su beneficio económico. Iberdrola quiere realizar en la Ribeira Sacra uno de sus mayores proyectos hidroeléctricos de España. El informe que se somete a información pública sigue al del embalse de San Pedro II, en el término municipal de Nogueira de Ramuín, que permitirá a la eléctrica alcanzar en esta central los 75 megavatios de producción energética, 25 más de los que tenía. Esta obra, iniciada el verano pasado, estuvo precedida por otra ampliación de Santo Estevo mediante la construcción de otra central complementaria. Con éstas y la de Santa Cristina, el Sil quedaría enjaulado en una sucesión de embalses.

Las agrupaciones ecologistas Adega y Fundación Xermán Estévez han alegado sistemáticamente, junto con Ríos con Vida, contra las concesiones de nuevos aprovechamientos en esta zona protegida. Y, en 2007, el Gobierno bipartito de la Xunta pidió al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente que prohibiera un proyecto similar. Alegaba que las perforaciones en el río, protegido por la Red Natura, originarían 1,5 millones de metros cúbicos de escombros "de difícil solución".

El presidente de Ríos con Vida alerta de que el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, a través del organismo de cuenca, "no facilita nada las cosas". Brufao expresa su malestar por que la Confederación Hidrográfica "no solo somete en pleno agosto a información pública unos enormes proyectos con solo un mes de exposición, sino que olvida que existe Internet y obliga a quien quiera alegar a desplazarse en horario de oficina a sus oficinas o a la de los ayuntamientos afectados, como antiguamente".

----------


## arnau

La construcción de nuevas centrales reversibles va ligada a la proliferación de las energías renovables no regulables, en especial a la eólica. Esta depende de la fuerza del viento, que no entiende de valles ni de picos de demanda. Durante años se abandonaron tales proyectos, pero con el auge de las centrales eólicas, las hidráulicas reversibles vuelven a ser necesarias. Eso mientras no exista otro método para almacenar la energía a un coste bajo... 

Además, bién gestionadas, estas centrales no tienen por que suponer un obstáculo a la conservación de la naturaleza. El ejemplo perfecto lo tenemos en los lagos del Parque Nacional de Aigüestortes en el Pirineo leridano, donde naturaleza salvaje y centrales conviven perfectamente.

----------


## jlois

Añadiendo más prensa a la que el amigo Ben-Amar ha aportado.


http://elprogreso.galiciae.com/nova/106896.html

La compañía Iberdrola no renuncia a sus planes de perforar de nuevo las paredes del Cañón del Sil para aumentar sus instalaciones hidroeléctricas en el cauce y avanza en la tramitación de la construcción de un lago artificial y una central subterránea en el entorno de Santa Cristina, en plena Ribeira Sacra, pese a la oposición de los grupos ecologistas.


Información relacionada

Cavernas que ponen en peligro la declaración de Patrimonio de la Humanidad


El Boletín Oficial de Estado publicó el anuncio por el que se somete a información pública por segunda vez el proyecto y el estudio de impacto ambiental del aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico de Santa Cristina, una obra que afecta a los municipios de Parada de Sil, Nogueira de Ramuín y Montederramo, en Ourense, e, indirectamente, a Sober.

Iberdrola matiza que lo que se proyecta es otra ampliación del embalse de Santo Estevo y no una obra nueva, pero, según se avanza en la documentación, se entiende que Iberdrola pretende construir una presa subterránea en Santa Cristina a la que el caudal del Sil llegará derivado desde Santo Estevo. El agua se bombeará hasta un lago en superficie de unas 35,11 hectáreas de superficie y 4,10 hectómetros cúbicos de capacidad y se someterá a un proceso de turbinación para producir energía.

El proyecto choca frontalmente con los intereses del patrimonio natural y artístico de la Ribeira Sacra y colectivos como la Fundación Germán Estévez y Ríos con Vida ya anunciaron que presentarán alegaciones al documento que calificaron directamente de «una barbaridad inviable».

El primer argumento que esgrimen es que Iberdrola pretende emplazar su proyecto en un Lugar de Interés Comunitario (LIC). Además, apuntan que en las proximidades se encuentra el propio monasterio de Santa Cristina de Ribas do Sil que está considerado Bien de Interés Cultural, por lo que, según la ley de Patrimonio , no se toleran en la zona acciones negativa como como movimientos de tierra.

Los colectivos acusan a Iberdrola de estar avanzando en la tramitación sin consultar el estudio con organismos como Aguas de Galicia, Cultura de la Xunta ni contrastar documentos como la ley paisajística de 2008 o el informe de Minas. Por ello, dicen, el proyecto tiene vicios que podrían llevar a cabo su paralización.



EN DETALLE
Generará energía como una nuclear




Iberdrola prevé una inversión de 517 millones de euros en Santa Cristina. Su intención es generar 750 megavatios de energía, comparable a la que tiene una central nuclear, ya que las existentes en España rondan el millar de megavatios, a excepción de la de Garoña ( Burgos), con sólo 460 de potencia instalada.

Funcionamiento

Para lograr esta elevada producción se ha previsto construir un depósito de 4 hectómetros cúbicos de capacidad en los alto de los cañones del Sil, en el monte de A Meda. Hasta el lago se bombearía el agua durante la noche aprovechando la escasa demanda de electricidad, y sobre todo los excedente procedentes de los sistemas eólicos cercanos, para, en un momento de máxima demanda soltar el agua embalsada desde 800 metros de altura por una tubería colocada tras horadar la montaña y que llegaría hasta tres grupos de turbinas generadoras.

Segundo informe

El informe de impacto ambiental es el segundo que sacó Iberdrola ya que tras las alegaciones al primero desplazó la balsa a 2 kilómetros de la ubicación inicial.




Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.


Jose Luis.

----------


## ben-amar

No cabe duda de que Iberdrola ambiciona bastante. ¿se aprovechara tambien de Belesar III?

----------


## jlois

Es posible que como ya he citado en el hilo de Belesar, la casualidad no halla sido tal y las dos compañías se han lanzado a una carrera por el aprovechamiento de ambos ríos.
Aunque los dos proyectos no llegan a interferirse entre ellos, pues el de Iberdrola se ejecutaría aguas arriba de la presa de San Esteban Ribas de Sil, mientras que el proyecto de Belesar III sería ejecutado aguas abajo de la presa de Belesar y justo en la cola del embalse de Los Peares en el río Miño.

Un saludo muy cordial , amigo Ben-Amar, desde esta zona al sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------

